# "unregister_netdevice: waiting for br0" on 2.6.21

## nubla

Hi,

i want to setup virtualbox with bridging. But the bridging seems to be bugged. I found a related thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=570686 but my kernel is 2.6.21 (.21 works for him) and i don't really want to upgrade, because the suspend-sources are currently at r2 and not r4. On shutdown i become this message again and again:

```
unregister_netdevice: waiting for br0 to become free. usage count=2
```

and the shutdown is lost in loop.

My /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# the interface is really replaced by br0 for outgoing, so if you had dhcp here, you'll use dhcp in br0

config_eth0=( "null" )

# this specifies that interface vbox0 will be a tap interface and use the tunctl command to generate itself

tuntap_vbox0="tap"

# ALL interfaces part of a bridge should be null, otherwise oddities may occur.

config_vbox0=( "null")

# you can specify an owner of the interface if you want to run virtual box as a non root user

tunctl_vbox0="-u user"

# If you'd prefer a dynamic ip address for the machine, use

module=( "dhclient" )

config_br0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_br0=( "-q -cf /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf" )

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcp_eth0=( "-q -cf /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf" )

# this specifies the bridging information

bridge_br0="eth0 vbox0"

# Make sure your baselayout is recent enough to support this

depend_br0() {

  need net.eth0

  need net.vbox0

}

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0")

```

The most related things i found for this concerns with kernel-versions <>2.6.10

Everything works fine, only the shutdown. I haven't tested the vbox0 interface yet. What is this? An really old error still in the new sources? Does someone maybe know a good workaround?

(2.6.21-suspend2-r7, ~x86, i did the steps for bridging from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_VirtualBox)

EDIT:

I forgot to mention that i use snort. I found this in syslog, maybe it helps:

```
...

Sep 20 15:52:00 laptop snort[9245]: Snort exiting

Sep 20 15:52:03 laptop br0: port 2(vbox0) entering disabled state

Sep 20 15:52:03 laptop br0: port 1(eth0) entering disabled state

Sep 20 15:52:03 laptop device eth0 left promiscuous mode

Sep 20 15:52:03 laptop br0: port 1(eth0) entering disabled state

Sep 20 15:52:03 laptop device vbox0 left promiscuous mode

Sep 20 15:52:03 laptop br0: port 2(vbox0) entering disabled state

Sep 20 15:52:13 laptop unregister_netdevice: waiting for br0 to become free. Usage count = 2

Sep 20 15:52:24 laptop unregister_netdevice: waiting for br0 to become free. Usage count = 2

...

```

----------

## nubla

Oke,

i tried 2.6.22.suspend-r2 and even 2.6.22-gentoo-r6. The 22-series made only trouble for me (alsa, sata, panics) and none of them worked with bridging, exactly the same as i described above. I forgot to recompile my modules twice and then i was stuck in framebuffer-mode, cause nvidia didn't work. The strange thing was, that from there i could reboot and shutdown and br0 was deactivated successfully. From KDE then, it didn't worked again. Nobody an idea?

(i am on 2.6.21 again)

----------

